# How to permanently remove Hidden Shares (C$, ADMIN$)?



## thePITman (Apr 15, 2006)

I can currently remove the Hidden Shares on my Windows XP Pro computer by going to Start > Run > "cmd" > "net share C$ /d" to delete the C$ and likewise for ADMIN$. However, it regenerates after I reboot the machine. How can I permanently remove it? I have tried creating the "AutoShareServer" item in the registry, rebooted, and followed all the isntructions, but it did not work for me. Any step-by-step instructions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this page, two different techniques. I'm just curious as to why you would bother removing them?

http://www.anandtech.com/guides/viewfaq.aspx?i=139


----------



## thePITman (Apr 15, 2006)

johnwill, thanks for that web site. However, running the Adminpak.msi file(s) and trying to install poledit.exe on Windows XP computers does not work. I tried it earlier.

I did find out how to do it, though! Instead of adding "AutoShareServer" to the registery, I changed it to "AutoShareWks" and it worked!

http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-11190-0.html?forumID=40&threadID=175956


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

All's well that ends well. :smile:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Microsoft should seriously put a KB entry or even a blurb in TechNet on this solution. As far as they're concerned you can only do it by setting up a login script that will delete the hidden share every single time you login.


----------

